

India-US panel: Access to medicines may be under threat - giis
http://www.deccanherald.com/content/450341/india-us-panel-access-medicines.html

======
known
80% raw materials for medicines are imported from China
[http://m.bbc.com/news/business-30330898](http://m.bbc.com/news/business-30330898)

